# Willard Pipes



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

I have an older Willard pipe, and I was wondering if anyone knew what these were valued at. I have searched the forums, and google and I cant find to much information on these. They seem to go pretty cheap on E-bay, but thats about all I can find. Its most similar to the one I posted pics of below (not mine, just a pic of one I found on E-Bay) only difference is that mine has a smooth bowl.


----------



## pierredekat (Mar 7, 2007)

I would say a Willard's worth is based pretty closely on its owner's fondness for it.


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

lol, so in other words, they arn't worth much.


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

From what I've read, these were sold at base PX's in the late 40's and 50's I believe they are roughly equivilent in quality to Grabows and other basket pipes. FWIW, the one that I have in the cleanup pile looks pretty good but its no Dunhill/Rad Davis


----------

